

How to fundraise with Pipedrive (and how we raised our $700k seed round) - jkaljundi
http://blog.pipedrive.com/2012/07/how-to-fundraise-with-pipedrive/

======
smalter
We used Pipedrive at iDoneThis to manage our fundraising process. When we were
actively fundraising, I kept my Pipedrive window open at all times.

If you love Trello, you'll love Pipedrive -- it merges the functionality of
CRM with the ease of use of Trello.

------
AndrewWarner
We use Pipedrive at Mixergy book more interviewees. Even though it's meant for
managing sales funnels, I think it's helpful for any process where you have
lots of prospects and a process for getting as many of them as possible to
convert.

------
michaelbuckbee
I poked around the website but wasn't able to find the answer to: Where are
you located?

I ask because of your 'geography' rejections, not in the valley?

~~~
ragnarsass
Michael, Pipedrive Inc is incorporated in the US with development and support
office in Tallinn, Estonia. Founders are splitting time between SF and
Estonia.

------
l3amm
The Pipedrive guys have been super helpful in helping to form our distribution
strategy, independent of their great product. Congrats guys!

